# קרדיטים



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

קרדיטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תהנו.


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

מי אנחנו ואיך הכל התחיל?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מילנה, בת 24, מסיימת השנה תואר ראשון בסיעוד והוא דניס בן 26 ומתעסק בבנייה.
הכרנו לפני 6 וחצי שנים במפגש של חברים משותפים.
מסתבר שאפילו למדנו באותו תיכון אבל לא הכרנו שם.
בהתחלה היו לנו יחסים מרחוק, הוא היה גר באזור הדרום ואני בצפון והיינו נפגשים בסופ"שים בעיקר.
אחרי 3 שנות זוגיות עברנו לגור ביחד בצפון ומאז אי אפשר להפריד בינינו


----------



## יוסי האדום (16/1/14)

פשוט מקסימים!


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

ההצעה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב הסיפור הוא כזה שכל המשפחה שלי כולל אותי שכנעו אותו שלא להציע לי לפני שאסיים את הלימודים.
כמובן שבאיזשהו שלב, כבר הרגשתי שאנחנו מוכנים והתחלתי לרמוז לו קלות 
האמת שהוא הצליח להפתיע אותי, הוא הציע ביום ההולדת שלו.
אחרי שהיינו עם חברים במסעדה חזרנו הביתה, הוא ממש ניסה לשכנע אותי ללכת איתו לראות מטאורים נופלים אבל הייתי עייפה אז הלכתי לישון.
פתאום הוא ניגש אליי והציע לי ונורא הופתעתי. מרוב כל ההתרגשות לא הבנתי מה הוא אמר, רק אמרתי לו "כן!!".


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

מסיבת רווקות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
החברות המקסימות שלי ארגנו לי בהפתעה מסיבת רווקות. היה פשוט מושלם. כולן זרמו.
הן הזמינו מפעילה כמו סקסולוגית כזאת. היו כל מיני משחקים, ריקודים, תחפושות... באמת שהיה כיף!


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

ההזמנה 
מבין הדברים שהכי פחות השקענו מחשבה. הגענו לבית דפוס, ראינו כמה דוגמאות וביקשנו אחת מהם.
הייתה לנו הזמנה נפתחת עם ציור של חתן וכלה שרואים אותם מאחורה בתוך מכונית וגם הוספנו תמונה שלנו,


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

האולם 
התחתנו בקרית שמונה באולמי תהילה, אפשר להגיד כמעט עיר הולדתי.
בסה"כ נשארנו מרוצים מהאולם, מהשירות והאוכל כמובן. 
בטעימות היה מאוד טעים וגם האורחים אמרו שהאוכל היה מוצלח.


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

ד"א 
הקירות כפי שרואים בתמונה לא היו לבנים, כי כשהתחילו בקבלת פנים הקרינו על הקירות כל מיני תמונות רקע מתחלפות.


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

טבעות נישואים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קנינו את הטבעות בחנות פלר בקרית שמונה.
הטבעת שלי הגיעה והכל היה בסדר איתה.
הייתה בעיה עם הטבעת של בעלי. בכל פעם שהיא הגיעה,
היא הגיעה קטנה מדי. בכל אופן החליפו לו לפחות פעמיים,
עד שהגיעה המידה הנכונה (הטבעת שלו היא החלקה).


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

עוד זווית 
הטבעת נראית גסה, אבל למעשה היא ממש עדינה ויש לה ברק כזה.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (12/1/14)

אם הייתי מתחתנת שוב 
הייתי בוחרת את הטבעת שלך!!!

מעלפתתתת


----------



## toxic babe (12/1/14)

וואי תודה! 
אפילו לא חיפשנו הרבה זמן, הלכנו לחנות אחת, הראו לנו את המבחר.
ראיתי שטבעות עבות יותר לא מתאימות לי, אז חיפשתי משהו יותר דק אבל לא פשוט מדי, שיהיה טוויסט ואז ראיתי אותה.
האמת שקיבלתי עליה הרבה מחמאות וזה כיף כי זה משהו שילווה אותי לעוד הרבה שנים.


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

איפור ושיער
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את האיפור והשיער עשתה לי עדן אמסלם המקסימה.
היא יחסית חדשה בתחום ולמדה אצל מיקי בוגנים.
היא גם נמצאת בקרית שמונה.
הגעתי לסטודיו שלה, עשיתי נסיון. למען האמת הנסיון היה פחות מוצלח מיום החתונה,
אבל הרגשתי נורא בטוח איתה, היא משרה אווירה נורא נוחה והיא פשוט מקסימה.
ביום החתונה הרגשתי ממש נסיכה בזכותה.


----------



## yael rosen (11/1/14)

האיפור משגע
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה כיף שמצאת מישהי בתחילת הדרך
יצא מושלם!


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

תודה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (13/1/14)

האיפור מהמם! 
אחד הטיפים שאני תמיד חוזרת עליו הוא שיותר חשובה הכימיה עם המאפרת והביטחון ביכולות שלה מאשר התוצאה באיפור ניסיון. 
בד"כ, באיפור ניסיון לא מגיעים לאותן תוצאות כמו באיפור ביום החתונה- הוא הרבה פחות מושקע והקטע באיפור ניסיון הוא יותר התאמת צבעים ופחות ניסיון לקלוע למה שיהיה ביום החתונה בדיוק.


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

השמלה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז בהתחלה הזמנתי שמלה באינטרנט.
הייתי כבר ממש סגורה עליה, עד שהחתן קנה חליפה.
אז פתאום הרגשתי שהשמלה פשוטה מדי וצריך לראות אולי משהו אחר לפני שיהיה מאוחר מדי.
אז הגעתי במקרה ובלי לקבוע פגישה לאלון מקרית שמונה.
אלון מעצב שמלות כלה כבר הרבה שנים והוא גם עושה איפור ושיער בד"כ בחבילה.
ביקשתי ממנו רק שמלה והוא הראה לי שתי שמלות.
בשמלה השנייה התאהבתי ולא הפסקתי לחשוב עליה.
התקשרתי אליו כבר באותו יום וסגרתי.


----------



## haych (11/1/14)

שמלה מקסימה 
אהבתי גם את הכפפות.


----------



## ray of light (11/1/14)

מדהימה!! 
איזה גב מושלם!


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

חליפת חתן 
החליפה היא של הוגו בוס. נקנתה בגרנד קניון בחיפה.
האמת שזו החליפה הראשונה שהוא מדד, הוא בדק בעוד חנות, אבל בסוף חזרנו לחליפה הזאת.
אני ממש התנגדתי לחליפה לבנה, אז שכנעתי אותו שיבחר חליפה בצבע אחר, אפור, שחור זה כבר לא משנה.


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

צילום
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את הסטילס עשתה לנו מרי רון המקסימה. היא הגיעה במיוחד מנהריה. היה נורא כיף לעבוד איתה, היא גם עשתה לנו מגנטים באולם.
הצילומים שלה ממש יפים בעיני ובאמת שלא הייתה לי שום הערה כלפיה, ההפך. ממליצים עליה בחום!

את הוידאו הזמנו אצל ברי צלמים. צלם הוידאו היה ניר ובאמת שכל היום הוא עבד. קיבלנו את הוידאו הערוך בסך הכל בסדר גמור.
לא עשינו DSLR, אבל לחתונה הקטנה שהייתה לנו (110 אנשים) נראה לי שמה שהיה הספיק.


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

עורך טקס
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז מכיוון שאנחנו זוג מעורב לא יכולנו להינשא ברבנות.
מצאנו באינטרנט את ארגון הוויה, דרכו הגענו לעופר קורנפלד.
עשינו איתו שיחות בסקייפ, הוא הכיר אותנו וערך את הטקס לפי רצוננו.
הבסיס הוא כמובן הטקס המסורתי אבל היו הרבה מאוד שינויים.
בחופה החלפנו טבעות והיה טקס מאוד מרגש וייחודי.


----------



## Frau Shnorkel (13/1/14)

איזה יפים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אפשר לשאול מאיפה הבולרו?


----------



## toxic babe (13/1/14)

כן 
נתנו לי אותו יחד עם השמלה שהשכרתי אצל אלון בקרית שמונה.
בעיקרון הוא היה מוכן אבל ביקשתי שיעשה כמה שינויים.


----------



## יוסי האדום (16/1/14)

אנחנו בחרנו בפרטנרית שלו - סיגל דקל נעים


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

דיג'יי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הדיג'יי שבחרנו הם אוונטו מחצור.
בסך הכל הסברנו להם שאנחנו לא אוהבים מזרחית והקהל שלנו ברובו גם כן לא.
הם די הקשיבו לזה, למרות שהיו פה ושם כמה שירים כאלה זה לא הפריע.
בוידאו רואים שכל עוד היו ריקודים הרחבה הייתה מלאה בצעירים והיה מאוד שמח וכיף.


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

זר כלה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את זר הכלה הזמנתי מפרחי וטה בקרית שמונה.
הסברתי לה איזה זר אני רוצה- קטן, צבעוני, שלא יהיה מסודר מדי ועם סרט פשוט של סאטן מסביב לגבעולים.
לדעתי היא קלעה בול!


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

קישוט לרכב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז את הקישוט עשו ביחד סבתא של החתן, עזרו לה גם החתן, אח של החתן וחבר נוסף.
הסרטים עלו בסביבות ה-30 שקל. היה גם טול של הינומה ישנה שהביאו והסבתא תפרה והידקה את הטול יחד עם הסרטים.
יצא יפה, לא?


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

הרכב 
אופל אינסיגניה שהשכרנו שבוע לפני החתונה.
האמת שעשו לנו קצת צרות עם זה, כי התחייבו בהתחלה על רכב אחר ובסוף שידרגו לנו לרכב הזה.


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

נעליים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז את הנעליים קניתי גם בחנות רגילה בעיר.
הן היו במבצע ועלו לי רק 150 ש"ח. הן היו נוחות אבל אחרי זה החלפתי לקרוקס בובה.


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

עוגת חתונה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז נורא רציתי עוגה לחתונה.
כששמעתי מה המחיר שרוצים הייתי בהלם- 1500 שקל לשלוש קומות. המון!
למזלי חברה שלי לקחה כמה קורסים בבצק סוכר וחברה אחרת שלי עזרה לה.
איזה כיף שיש לי חברות כאלו מוכשרות.


----------



## סימהמה (11/1/14)

וואו אפשר להזמין אצלה גם עוגה?


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

אם את רוצה 
אני יכולה לשאול


----------



## yaelik10 (12/1/14)

עוגה ממש יפה! 
אכן חברות מוכשרות


----------



## Raspail (12/1/14)

עוגה מקסימה!!!


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

בר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לקחנו את סקסי בר שגם עובדים אצלנו בעיר.
לא ששתיתי יותר מדי, אבל ראיתי שכולם היו בראש טוב ונהנו וזה מה שחשוב.
גם לפתע לא הבנתי מאיפה הביאו לנו כל מיני שטויות לרחבה למרות שלא הזמנו.
הילדים במיוחד אהבו את זה.


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

חופה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
החופה היא בעיצוב הבסיסי שהאולם נותן.


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

בועות סבון וקרח יבש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אנחנו ממש לא אנשי זיקוקים אבל זה ממש יפה בעיני בסלואו כשיש בועות סבון וקרח יבש.
זה ממש נותן אווירה קסומה. הזמנו דרך "נתמגנט בשמחות".


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

צילומי חוץ 
הצטלמנו ב-3 לוקיישנים.
מעל המושבה מטולה, עם נוף מדהים של הגולן החרמון.
בקיבוץ עמיר וגם ליד הירדן המדהים שלנו.


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

צילומי חוץ-1


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

צילומי חוץ-2


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

צריכה לזוז 
אז אמשיך יותר מאוחר


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

צילומי חוץ-3


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

צילומי חוץ-4


----------



## ronitvas (12/1/14)

רוצה להגיב על כל תמונה!!! 
מ-ק-ס-י-ם!!
איזה יופי - השמלה, החליפה, הלוקיישנים המדהימים והעוגה היפהפיה!
כל הכבוד לחברות שלך


----------



## toxic babe (12/1/14)

תודה! 
כן חברות שלי שיחקו אותה.


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

צילומי חוץ-5


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

צילומי חוץ-6


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

צילומי חוץ-7


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

צילומי חוץ-8


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

צילומי חוץ-9


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

צילומי חוץ-10


----------



## מנגו חצוף (12/1/14)

תמונה מדהימה!


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

צילומי חוץ-11


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

החתונה הסתיימה... 
אבל החיים רק התחילו.
לכל המתחתנים והמתחתנות לעתיד אאחל לכם בעיקר הנאה מכל התהליך.
זה לא פשוט לארגן חתונה, אבל אנחנו הצלחנו לארגן שתיים בתוך 4 חודשים (תמונה מקפריסין בהמשך).
את הלחץ הרגשנו רק בשבועיים האחרונים, אבל לדעתי זה לא באמת משנה אם זה שנה של הכנה או פחות. תמיד בסוף יש דברים לא פתורים והלחץ משפיע.
מבחינה כלכלית אני חושבת שכל אחד יכול להסתדר ולא חייבים לצאת בנזק.
צריך לקבוע סדרי עדיפויות וגם לחשוב ביחד מה הם הגבולות שלכם. בתחום החתונות השמיים הם באמת הגבול...
אם אומרים לכם למשל שהדיג'יי עושה את החתונה או משהו בסגנון- אז אני עם הטענה הזאת לא מסכימה כל כך. בסך הכל הרוב בסדר, הדבר שמשתנה הם האורחים.
אצלנו היו באמת האנשים הכי הכי קרובים שלנו, משפחה וחברים טובים. הם ללא ספק עשו לנו שמח.


----------



## toxic babe (11/1/14)

חתונה בקפריסין
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז בערך חודשיים לפני החתונה בארץ טסנו לקפריסין. היה ממש נחמד, הגענו, עשינו טקס קצר ומשם למלון. היו בקפריסין 5 ימים, שכרנו רכב וטיילנו בלי סוף.
השמלה שאני לובשת כאן היא מקסטרו, נקנתה יום לפני הטיסה. הנעליים הן אותן נעליים ששמתי גם בארץ.


----------



## orangeada (11/1/14)

איזה חמודים אתם! 
התמונות שלכם מהצפון?? מהממות!! לוקיישנים מדהימים..!! הצלמת עשה עבודה נהדרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מקוה שהעקבים לא הציקו מדי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ובכלל אתם קורנים ונשמע שנהנתם מכל התהליך... המון אושר ועושר


----------



## toxic babe (12/1/14)

כן צפון  
גם אני חושבת שהצלמת באמת עשתה עבודה טובה.
האמת שלא הרגשתי את העקבים כמעט, באיזשהו שלב החלפתי לקרוקס ואז בכלל היה קלי קלות.
תודה רבה!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (12/1/14)

אתם יפים כל כך! 
שיהיה לכם המון המון מזל טוב ושתמיד תהיו כאלה יפים ומאושרים!
אגב, יש לך טעם ממש טוב.. התחברתי לכל מה שבחרת פה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










הלוקיישנים שבחרתם מהממים... אני אכולת קנאה שאין לי שום ירוק בתמונות חוץ שלי


----------



## ray of light (12/1/14)

שיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב!


----------



## Raspail (13/1/14)

toxic המקסימה! 
איזה קרדיטים נפלאים ומלאים ביופי וחן ושמחה ומלא אהבה!!!
את יפיפייה אמיתית והחתונה שלכם נראית מאד נהדרת ומרגשת!
כל תמונה ותמונה שלכם במקדימים תופסת את החיוכים המושלמים והמאושרים שלכם ופשוט כיף לראות! 
המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## yael rosen (13/1/14)

מקסימים 
איזה תענוג של קרדיטים!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









התמונות שלכם יפיפיות, ומהן משתקף אושר אמיתי
ואת יפה במיוחד!!
תודה על קרדיטים נפלאים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והמון המון מזל טוב


----------



## פיבי הרטי (13/1/14)

מזל טוב לשניכם 
נראה שהייתה לכם חתונה המאוד מקסימה ואינטימית


----------



## toxic babe (13/1/14)

ממש תודה לכולם על התגובות! 
כיף לשמוע. באמת נהננו ביום הזה וזה כנראה משתקף בתמונות.


----------

